# desk top material,



## maples (Dec 30, 2009)

hey guys I am in the process of building a desk for the office, the old one we have [the dreaded particle board cheap walmart type, is ready to go.] I am in the thiking process right now, I have an idea of the size and looks, but I am unsure of the desk top. I have plenty of wood availabe, mostly hardwood, I know oak will have ridges when writing, maple could be a good choice,, but if the boards arent perfectly glued together, they will also have riidges?,, another thought is maybe making the top with whatever wouod I want to for looks and strenght and then get a piece of lexan and put it on t op,, that way no grain to worry about the writing on, and if the glue up isnt perfect it will give a little,, 
or am I looking at this all wrong?

thanks guys, pat


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

You really should not write directly on the wood surface. The pressure will mare the wood and leave visible tracings. You should use a blotter, glass or some other medium under the paper you are writing on.

No matter how good of a glue up you accomplish it will probably not be perfectly smooth from one board to the next. That is why you always smooth the surface of the glue up after you have made it.

I am sure others on this site will be able to give you additional ideas. Do not forget to post the finished desk as a project.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I like the idea of plexiglas on top of whatever wood you choose. That way you can have it both ways…


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

What size of table are you looking at? 
I use a hand plane to flatten a table top out after gluing it up, some use a scrapper. If you take your time gluing it up you shouldn't have a big problem with uneven boards. You can use biscuits if you have a Biscuit joiner for better alignment. Maple is a great choice for a table top. Oak is a standard for table tops, you can use a wood filler prior to sealing it for a smoother surface. 
You may also think about using hardwood ply or a laminate. I would worry about getting it flat and using poly as a sealer and you shouldn't need plexi.


----------



## maples (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks guys I will post them when I start,, I was thinking of making it from maple, I have some and I love the look of it, I should be posting a small table I am working on now, it would have been done by now, but without tinking it through, I tacked and screwed through the top,, even thiough I measured and the two boards where going to be perfect tyo accept the 1 5/8 screws,, oh well sat down and figured out how to sort of pretty it up, I should be back in teh shop tonite a little,,,

I do have a bisquit joiner so it should be a little easier, but its probably going to be like 30 inches wide, so I always have some sort of wave issue when that wide,, I may try either the blotter , will work, or the poly,, if I can get a few coats on to it, maybe it will be sufficient,, I figured any wood would and up taking marks,, thanks pat


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Maples

I built a desk last fall and made the top of two layers of 1/2" mdf laminated (glued) together to make a 1" thick top - see Computer Desk for Two. I am sitting at it right now and it is very sturdy and has held up well. I just primed and painted the top. Good luck on your desk.

Randy
http://www.randallprice.com


----------

